
Kegworth Air Disaster - brian-armstrong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kegworth_air_disaster
======
brian-armstrong
Submitter's note: I found it interesting that this disaster involved a change
from one 737 variant to another, and the article mentions pilots not needing
to certify on the new variant.

